# Diablo 2 Update 1.13 ?



## Areat (24. August 2009)

Es wurde doch gesagt das es weitere Infos bezüglich des Updates 1.13 für Diablo2, auf der BlizzCon geben sollte.
Hab ich was verpasst oder ging das in der BlizzCon unter ?


----------



## Venax (25. August 2009)

Zu dem neuen Patch (der ja laut Bashiok auch ein Content-Patch sein soll) wurde auf der BlizzCon nichts gesagt. Aber irgendwann zuvor gab es mal ein Statement, dass der Patch etwas auf sich warten lässt, da es zur Zeit andere Prioritäten gibt.


----------



## Areat (26. August 2009)

Schade,schade,schade


----------



## Nakiko (26. August 2009)

Jo die Prioritäten waren irgendwelche Sicherheitslücken bei Warcraft 3 hab ich irgendwo gelesen, soll aber mittlerweile erledigt sein und die Arbeiten am Content Patch werden fortgesetzt. Leider finde ich die Quelle nicht mehr dazu.

Edit: Leider stand in dem Artikel nirgendwo etwas vom Status des Patches.

Edit2:

Quelle: InDiablo.de

Gestern ist der Patch 1.24 für Blizzards Strategiespiel WarCraft 3 erschienen! Man könnte sich nun fragen, was das mit uns, der Diablo-Community zu tun hat? Die Antwort ist einfach: Für WarCraft 3, StarCraft und Diablo 2, die drei alten Blizzard-Spiele, die noch gepflegt werden, gibt es bei Blizzard nur ein "Legacy-Team", das sich um sie kümmert. Der Patch 1.24 behebt kritische Sicherheitslücken in WarCraft 3 und genoß aus diesem Grund höchste Priorität, weshalb unser Patch 1.13 dafür zurückgestellt werden musste, wie auch Bashiok vor einigen Wochen bekannt gab (wir berichteten):

    Once that patch is released work can shift back to Diablo II and the 1.13 patch

    Übersetzung: Sobald dieser Patch veröffentlicht wird, kann die Arbeit an Diablo 2 und dem Patch 1.13 fortgesetzt werden.


MfG


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (24. September 2009)

1.13 soll ja auch ein Contentpatch werden und laut dem was ich las wird die Community eingebunden mit Vorschlägen (ein Vorschlag pro Nase ins offizielle Forum).

Ich jedenfalls bin gespannt, diese Ankündigung von Content lässt ja wieder Vermutungen und Gerüchte zu. Ich tippe mal blind auf irgendetwas weiterführendes im 5. Akt, von wo man dann vielleicht eine Art Übergang zur Geschichte von D3 schließen lassen könnte?

Nichtsdestotrotz würde es mich nicht wirklich wundern wenn es nach dem Patch "D3 release wird verzögert" hieße, der Patch ist meiner Ansicht nach eher als "Ich halte mal die Leute bei der Stange"-Patch zu sehen, auch wenn man sich durchaus auf den neuen Content freuen könnte. 

Alte Newsmeldung, ich weiß, aber ich will wegen dem Patch kein neues Thema eröffnen. Bitte sehr, auch wenn's der Großteil wohl schon weiß:

http://www.diablo-3.net/diablo-2-content-p...schlaege/031801


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (1. November 2009)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz würde es mich nicht wirklich wundern wenn es nach dem Patch "D3 release wird verzögert" hieße, der Patch ist meiner Ansicht nach eher als "Ich halte mal die Leute bei der Stange"-Patch zu sehen, auch wenn man sich durchaus auf den neuen Content freuen könnte.



Ich glaube einen solchen Patch hätte Blizzard nach 9 Jahren nciht mehr nötig...
Aber die Newsmeldung ist nun 3 Monate her,Der Patch kann mal kommen!


----------



## jolk (16. März 2010)

Elendiel schrieb:


> Ich glaube einen solchen Patch hätte Blizzard nach 9 Jahren nciht mehr nötig...
> Aber die Newsmeldung ist nun 3 Monate her,Der Patch kann mal kommen!



und endlich ists soweit am 23 März 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle

(hier sieht zwar eh niemand rein... aber naja)


----------



## Sulli (17. März 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> und endlich ists soweit am 23 März
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jeden Tag wenigstens 2 mal denn ich hoffe immer auf Neuigkeiten zu Dia3 naja und was mit dem kommenden Patch jetzt so wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (19. März 2010)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ich hoffe da tut sich was mit dem Patch. Hab schon eeeeewig drauf gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dd2ren (22. März 2010)

bin gespannt was alles mit dem Patch geändert ( verbessert) wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xtreem (23. März 2010)

bis jetzt ist noch nichts vom patch sichtbar, dabei soll ja eigl heut release sein :/


----------



## dd2ren (23. März 2010)

wundert mich auch gerade , naja lass die erstmal frühstücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sulli (23. März 2010)

So, Patch kommt heut, Server seit ca. 17 Uhr down


----------



## -razel- (24. März 2010)

HuHu

ne kleine frage da mein englich nicht so gut ist,was wurde den überhaubt genau geändert? bzw wo gibs die patch notes auf deutsch


----------



## Davatar (14. April 2010)

Der neue Patch ist herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich spiele schon seit ner Weile wieder D2 und es macht mir wieder gleich grossen Spass wie früher.

Die Patchnotes in Englisch findet man hier.
Aber ich übersetze kurz die wichtigsten Dinge ins Deutsche:
- Neu gibt es die Möglichkeit, einen Stats-Reset (für Stats + Talente) durchzuführen. Wenn man die Quest "Höhle des Bösen" im 1. Akt beendet, kann man dies kostenlos 1x pro Schwierigkeitsgrad, sprich 3x pro Charakter, durchführen. Zusätzlich droppen im Schwierigkeitsgrad "Hölle" 4 verschiedene Essenzen bei zig verschiedenen Bossen, die man, wenn man alle 4 verschiedenen Sorten hat, zusammen in den Horadrim-Würfel packen kann, um das "Zeichen der Absolution" herzustellen. Das Zeichen der Absolution setzt ebenfalls alle Stats und Talente zurück, so dass man diese neu verteilen kann.
- Die Dropchance der seltenen Runen wurde massiv erhöht. (Ich selbst hab schon in kürzerster Zeit Runen bekommen, für die man früher monatelang farmen musste oder die ich vorher auch noch nie zu Gesicht bekam, weil sie so selten waren)
- Die Erstellung von HC-Charaktern ist nicht länger an Bedingungen geknüpft.
- Ein Item-Dupe-Bug wurde entfernt.
- Der Fluch "Eiserne Jungfrau" wird nicht mehr von den Monstern verteilt. (Der 4.Akt wurde dadurch tatsächlich langweilig, muss ich sagen...)
- Die Fähigkeit "Gesegneter Hammer" des Paladins ignoriert nicht länger die Widerstände von Untoten und Dämonen (sprich, der Hammadin ist nicht mehr so IMBA wie er mal war)
- Die Chance, dass der Höllenfeuerfackel-Effekt "Feuersturm" ausgelöst wird, wurde von 25% auf 5% reduziert.
- Die Ladder wurde zurückgesetzt.
- TPPK wurde entfernt (Town Portal Player Kill)
- Diverse Fehlerkorrekturen
- Der Maximalwert an lagerbarem Gold der Schatztruhe ist nun nicht mehr an den Charakterlvl gebunden.
- Lebens- und Manapunkte können nun in Form von Zahlen bei den Kugeln angezeigt werden.
- Diverse unwichtige und uninteressante Änderungen.

Dann gibts noch diverse Änderungen bei den Talenten, aber das sieht man in den Patchnotes ziemlich gut und sonst auch ingame, wie sich das ausgewirkt hat.


----------

